# Best anti fogging goggles?



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

You shouldn't have any problems with any modern goggles, even if you sweat a lot. If you still have fog in your goggles - you're doing something wrong. Most likely lack of ventilation: may be you're wearing cap over your googles or something?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

TLN said:


> You shouldn't have any problems with any modern goggles, even if you sweat a lot. If you still have fog in your goggles - you're doing something wrong. Most likely lack of ventilation: may be you're wearing cap over your googles or something?


This. People don't realize they are doing things wrong to their goggles and ruining them. People putting them on their dashboard or under a hot hand dryer to dry them, pushing them up on their beanie or helmet covered in snow, putting them in the bag while still wet, covering the vents, rubbing the inside of the lens, excessively rubbing the outside of the lens, the list goes on and on. If you get the smallest hole in the seal between the lenses they're shot (DONT HEAT YOUR GOGGLES UP PEOPLE) Even the most expensive goggle is fragile and will only work well when used correctly.


----------



## MegatonMike (Sep 11, 2013)

I can't speak for new goggles. I am in the market for new ones myself. But have you tried just putting Cat Crap on your goggles? (the anti-fog stuff not from the litterbox) or just a little shaving cream works too


----------



## YoungMurqulus (Jan 21, 2016)

Nope nothing like that, always had good ventilation. But the goggles I have this problem with are a couple of years old. Just getting ready for a trip and wanted to get a new pair that didn't fog up just wanted to know what was best. But anything is good these days you say. 

The pairs of goggles I've had it with have been Electric Eg1 and Dragon Dx. Before that had a pair of semi budget oakleys can't remember what model.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My best lick has been with Smith iox. I also create a lot of heat.... 

Never touch your inner lens with your skin.

Never wipe your lens when it's wet.

Try to keep moving. 

I take my goggles off for a bit on the lift to cool my face off and wipe sweat and that helps, only put goggles up if you have a helmet to put them over.... clear the snow off the helmet first though.

Consider yourself lucky to get 50 days out of lenses before they start fogging regardless of what you do.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

YoungMurqulus said:


> The pairs of goggles I've had it with have been Electric Eg1 and Dragon Dx. Before that had a pair of semi budget oakleys can't remember what model.


You shouldn't have any problems with EG1 or Dragon DX. Many people riding em and none have a problems.

May be you just trying to find a reason to buy a new goggle? :embarrased1:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> (DONT HEAT YOUR GOGGLES UP PEOPLE)


This one is the most important but least obvious. Had a friend put his brand new Oaks beside a fireplace and they got moisture between the lenses. He was all bitching to the shop that they are defective and got a new pair. Put them back beside the fireplace again and the same thing happened :facepalm1:



MegatonMike said:


> I can't speak for new goggles. I am in the market for new ones myself. But have you tried just putting Cat Crap on your goggles? (the anti-fog stuff not from the litterbox) or just a little shaving cream works too


Where did you find Cat Crap? I used that in the 90's with great results, but I have not been able to find it ever since.


----------



## YoungMurqulus (Jan 21, 2016)

Haha nah don't really want to spend any money on a new pair of goggles but would like to be able to see when I'm riding. I know lot's of people ride these goggles I even bought the Dx specifically because a friend of mine recomended them but it still steamed up when i was riding hard.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

YoungMurqulus said:


> Haha nah don't really want to spend any money on a new pair of goggles but would like to be able to see when I'm riding. I know lot's of people ride these goggles I even bought the Dx specifically because a friend of mine recomended them but it still steamed up when i was riding hard.


Where's the fog at, outside of lens, inside of lens or between the lenses?


----------



## YoungMurqulus (Jan 21, 2016)

Just on the inside with the EG1 with the DX in between the two I don't use that one anymore for that reason.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> Where's the fog at, outside of lens, inside of lens or between the lenses?


Good point.

Also make sure you let your goggle sit out alone in room temp to dry over night. Never leave them out in the cold or packed up with wet clothes. This causes all sorts of fogging issues.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Get a helmet, if your a sweaty mess, all goggles will fog.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

YoungMurqulus said:


> Just on the inside with the EG1 with the DX in between the two I don't use that one anymore for that reason.


Between the lenses means your lenses aren't sealed. Either defective lens, lens is old, or you did something to break the seal. You need a new lens for the DX.

EG1 inside of lens, do you wipe the fog away? If so DONT! Although it's too late now. That combined with excessive moisture will mean fog every day. Keep foam as dry as possible get goggles with maximum ventilation. Don't dry them.


----------



## YoungMurqulus (Jan 21, 2016)

Why would a helmet help? More ventilation?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MegatonMike said:


> I can't speak for new goggles. I am in the market for new ones myself. But have you tried just putting Cat Crap on your goggles? (the anti-fog stuff not from the litterbox) or just a little shaving cream works too


Do Not use cat crap or shaving cream, spit or anything. New lens have a coating and sometime some of this crap will basically melt and smear the coating so the lens becomes a smeary mess that can't be cleaned up.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

YoungMurqulus said:


> Why would a helmet help? More ventilation?


Because its made that way....for example smith helmets are made to use with smith goggles and are designed for good ventilation...therefore preventing or at least minimizing fog issues.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

YoungMurqulus said:


> Why would a helmet help? More ventilation?


When you can remove your goggles from your sweaty head completely and ventilate your skull, you reduce moisture significantly. Trust me, I sweat a lot and the helmet answered all my fog issues. You can put the goggles on the brim, take the helmet off and there's no issue with sweaty beanie and forehead.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Do Not use cat crap or shaving cream, spit or anything. New lens have a coating and sometime some of this crap will basically melt and smear the coating so the lens becomes a smeary mess that can't be cleaned up.


I think he's talking about when someone already wiped the factory anti fog off by trying to dry it with a cloth if it got wet or something similar, if it were still there the goggs wouldn't fog no?

If your goggles are already fucked whats the harm trying a cheaper alternative to buying a new lens or goggle.

But I'm with you having learned the hard way to NEVER wipe a goggle if there is moisture on the inside.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

freshy said:


> This one is the most important but least obvious. Had a friend put his brand new Oaks beside a fireplace and they got moisture between the lenses. He was all bitching to the shop that they are defective and got a new pair. Put them back beside the fireplace again and the same thing happened :facepalm1:
> 
> 
> Where did you find *Cat Crap?* I used that in the 90's with great results, but I have not been able to find it ever since.


They sell it in eastern mountain sports. Probably be $30 to ship to Canada though.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

My cheap Google's after 3 years still don't fog. But hell if I can't get my glasses to stop fogging this season. Tempted to try a pair with the fans to see if that will equalize the temp at all.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

PorkCereal said:


> My cheap Google's after 3 years still don't fog. But hell if I can't get my glasses to stop fogging this season. Tempted to try a pair with the fans to see if that will equalize the temp at all.


1st post here.

I have the same problem. I use goggles (SMITH Knowledge OTG) over my eyeglasses and the goggles wont fog, but my eyeglasses fogs a lot.

I am going to try some Anti-Fog Cloth from Smith that I got at my local store to see if they work, if not, then for next season I am going to use contact lenses.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Get a helmet, if your a sweaty mess, all goggles will fog.


Not all. Swans with the airvent clip thingy something system (ROV) won't. Not even WITH helmet on, WITH wearing a facemask and sweating your butt off bootpacking in waist deep. I just got a pair in Japan, they're awesome, you can hike with em, huffin n puffin n sweating: no prob. Game changer for me.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

PorkCereal said:


> My cheap Google's after 3 years still don't fog. But hell if I can't get my glasses to stop fogging this season. Tempted to try a pair with the fans to see if that will equalize the temp at all.





virtu said:


> 1st post here.
> 
> I have the same problem. I use goggles (SMITH Knowledge OTG) over my eyeglasses and the goggles wont fog, but my eyeglasses fogs a lot.
> 
> I am going to try some Anti-Fog Cloth from Smith that I got at my local store to see if they work, if not, then for next season I am going to use contact lenses.


I tried that cloth for re-coating some goggles and it didn't work for me, but that was goggles not glasses so :embarrased1:. But I was going to recommend getting some anti fog goop from a dive shop because I'm sure it will work a lot better.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I find that the way I exhale and the way my neck hole vents (at varying angles) can affect my goggles at any given moment.

You can have a brand new pair of top of the line modern goggles but if your breath is hitting your jacket/facethingy/etc and going straight into your goggles, guess what, they will fog all day.

Some of this shit is getting used to the 100pieces of gear you are now learning to make all function together.

Step one: stop letting your exhale get in your goggles

step two: profit

step three: buy new goggles with profits


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

my goggles used to fog up something fierce (i sweat like crazy from very light exercise, regardless of how fit i am). tried a few things and the only thing that seemed to consistently work for me was to make sure that my face was as cold as i could bear to minimise the temperature difference between the my face and the outer lense.

the best way i found to do this was to switch to park gloves, which means that my hands radiate a whole lot of heat that would otherwise only be able to escape via my face. ymmv


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

TLN said:


> You shouldn't have any problems with any modern goggles, even if you sweat a lot. If you still have fog in your goggles - you're doing something wrong. Most likely lack of ventilation: may be you're wearing cap over your googles or something?


Couldn't be more wrong. Maybe you just don't ride in humid climates. Your experience doesn't mean everyone's experience.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

virtu said:


> 1st post here.
> 
> I have the same problem. I use goggles (SMITH Knowledge OTG) over my eyeglasses and the goggles wont fog, but my eyeglasses fogs a lot.
> 
> I am going to try some Anti-Fog Cloth from Smith that I got at my local store to see if they work, if not, then for next season I am going to use contact lenses.


Smith Turbo Fan seem to be the favorites among people with glasses. Not cheap though, and they don't seem to go on sale a lot.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

jtg said:


> Smith Turbo Fan seem to be the favorites among people with glasses. Not cheap though, and they don't seem to go on sale a lot.


Thanks for the info.

Tomorrow I am going to try the Anti-Fog Cloth and I am really hopping that they will works.

I can ride without my eyeglasses, but I can't read nice the surface


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

So, last Sunday my friend and I tried the anti-fog cloth and we had different results:

For my friend: he is way more experienced than I, so he barely fall and most of the times he is on good speed. He used a regular goggles over his eyeglasses and barely got fog.

For me: a beginner, that still fall very often and spend a lot of energy to learn. My eyeglasses got fog very often, because I stopped a lot causing the fog. When I was riding it was not so foggy, but I decide to ride without my goggles, because without that my eyeglasses barely got fog.

So, with goggles (SMITH Knowledge OTG) I still have fog problems and without goggles I am fog free. With this assumption I still going to try a few more times to use the goggles, because I believe that what I am doing wrong is some kind of adjustment or whatever, if it works for others must work for me.

Probably, next week I am going to try again. Let's see and if not works... just going to ride without my goggles.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Heat soak causes heat to get into goggles and effect our glasses. That's why when moving it's not a problem.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

virtu said:


> So, last Sunday my friend and I tried the anti-fog cloth and we had different results:
> 
> For my friend: he is way more experienced than I, so he barely fall and most of the times he is on good speed. He used a regular goggles over his eyeglasses and barely got fog.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you figured out why your goggles are fogging. I'm sure your also quite wet from falling all day. If your straining, falling, getting up and down a lot, getting wet and sweating. Yes, your goggles will fog. Like your friend, when you are using less energy from falls staying on your feet more you'll stay drier, feel better, and have less foggy goggles. Enjoy the progress.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

PorkCereal said:


> Heat soak causes heat to get into goggles and effect our glasses. That's why when moving it's not a problem.


Completely agree, now I also have to try to control better my respiration to transpire correctly, not too much (I am learning and probably I transpire way more).

I think it's more science than actually a product X or Y that will solve the situation. Of course, products like anti-fog spray/cream/cloth will help a lot.

Let's see


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

ridinbend said:


> Sounds like you figured out why your goggles are fogging. I'm sure your also quite wet from falling all day. If your straining, falling, getting up and down a lot, getting wet and sweating. Yes, your goggles will fog. Like your friend, when you are using less energy from falls staying on your feet more you'll stay drier, feel better, and have less foggy goggles. Enjoy the progress.


Thanks, I am on my way to discover how to avoid that, you gave me another important fact: moisture from the clothes after getting wet from my falls.

Another variable that is nice to compare is a Turbo Fan goggle. Because the little fan it helps a lot to "unfog" your eyeglasses, mostly because the fan insert cold air into a heated area (heated because the hot moisture from your transpiration). 

And the Turbo Fan must work in the situation that you are not riding, once this is the moment that your eyeglasses will fog cause the moisture.

In last case, I will going to open more the ventilation area from my goggles (with the intention to try to improve the cold air circulation when I am not riding), but not now, they are brand new and I don't want to do it right now.

Also, just to make clear, my goggles don't fog. It is my eyeglasses that is fogging.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Or completely seal the goggles keeping the outside air outside and the inside air inside resulting the moisture air from my transpiration outside, but to happen this I need to keep my goggles very tight into my face, and right now my goggles are not so tight.

So, this is going to be my next test: tighten the goggles straps, close the ventilation that my goggles has (they have a little switch to open or close some upper vents), and see what will happen.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

virtu said:


> Thanks, I am on my way to discover how to avoid that, you gave me another important fact: moisture from the clothes after getting wet from my falls.
> 
> Another variable that is nice to compare is a Turbo Fan goggle. Because the little fan it helps a lot to "unfog" your eyeglasses, mostly because the fan insert cold air into a heated area (heated because the hot moisture from your transpiration).
> 
> ...


I keep hoping that a fanned goggle would solve the glasses issue, just haven't been willing to drop the coin on em.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

PorkCereal said:


> I keep hoping that a fanned goggle would solve the glasses issue, just haven't been willing to drop the coin on em.


The premise that I am using as a parameter is riding, or not, without goggles.

Then what is/are all the variables that will appear when you put your goggles (for example: when you are not using goggles your eyeglasses has a better contact with the air, with goggles the eyeglasses will have something blocking the contact with the outside air).


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Eye glasses sit pretty close to your face. Have you tried the lens inserts that they sell and snap into the goggles? For one thing they are more comfortable I think. But maybe the extra .5" or so they are away from your face may help also?

I use contacts, but I have them for my son and he's had zero issues with them. Plus you no longer have to worry about making sure you get the right goggles, so it opens up a ton of choices.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Eye glasses sit pretty close to your face. Have you tried the lens inserts that they sell and snap into the goggles? For one thing they are more comfortable I think. But maybe the extra .5" or so they are away from your face may help also?
> 
> I use contacts, but I have them for my son and he's had zero issues with them. Plus you no longer have to worry about making sure you get the right goggles, so it opens up a ton of choices.


Thought about it, but then you'd have to carry your glasses. Might risk breakage. I don't have an issue with comfort even with my base otg Smith's.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Eye glasses sit pretty close to your face. Have you tried the lens inserts that they sell and snap into the goggles? For one thing they are more comfortable I think. But maybe the extra .5" or so they are away from your face may help also?
> 
> I use contacts, but I have them for my son and he's had zero issues with them. Plus you no longer have to worry about making sure you get the right goggles, so it opens up a ton of choices.


Sorry, I forgot to tell to everybody that I am going to try not to spend any amount of money anymore.

Next season probably make sense to start using contacts, but this season if I still have fog problems in my eyeglasses I simply will remove the goggles and ride with my eyeglasses with no issues at all.

But, this the easy way right?

A few moments back I was talking with my roommates about this and another question we made: if we put something in the edges of the goggles, just to try to keep them away from the face (1cm away could be) to increase the air circulation between the goggles and the eyeglasses, what will happen when riding and when not riding? This is the same idea of the Turbo Fan feature, but instead of having a fan to thrown cold air inside, it will be a non-sealed surface.

Sorry about my english if sometimes I am not clear in my thoughts.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Super cheap, I use it on my sons sports glasses. It's done the trick during both Spring/Summer sudden thunderstorm season for baseball and full on soccer in below freezing temps.

Most seem to have positive reviews, for the price though what the heck.

Robot Check


----------



## Makuwaido (Jul 10, 2015)

virtu said:


> So, last Sunday my friend and I tried the anti-fog cloth and we had different results:
> 
> For my friend: he is way more experienced than I, so he barely fall and most of the times he is on good speed. He used a regular goggles over his eyeglasses and barely got fog.
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same problem as you. I use eyeglasses with the Smith Knowledge OTG goggles. The goggles, no problem, but my eyeglasses, they fog. A solution that I found: I tried to get ready inside the lodge before heading out. That meant goggles, ski mask (if using it) and helmet on before I opened the door to go outside. The result: my eyeglasses did not fog. Maybe a bit while riding the lifts, but once I got out on the top, no problem. I did not remove my goggles after that. Only when going back into the lodge I removed them.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Makuwaido said:


> I have exactly the same problem as you. I use eyeglasses with the Smith Knowledge OTG goggles. The goggles, no problem, but my eyeglasses, they fog. A solution that I found: I tried to get ready inside the lodge before heading out. That meant goggles, ski mask (if using it) and helmet on before I opened the door to go outside. The result: my eyeglasses did not fog. Maybe a bit while riding the lifts, but once I got out on the top, no problem. I did not remove my goggles after that. Only when going back into the lodge I removed them.


Cool 
How tight is your goggles straps? and what kind of eyeglasses do you use?

I use Oakley Currency (https://www.google.ca/search?q=oakley+currency&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=PT2oVq_VNYLxjgTS5LDAAg), they are kind of big and could be a reason for my fog problems.

That's the why I am trying to understand the reasons, because I believe there's a way to avoid this using just science and the right configuration of goggles + eyeglasses (straps, vents, or whatever).


----------



## Makuwaido (Jul 10, 2015)

virtu said:


> Cool
> How tight is your goggles straps? and what kind of eyeglasses do you use?
> 
> I use Oakley Currency (https://www.google.ca/search?q=oakley+currency&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=PT2oVq_VNYLxjgTS5LDAAg), they are kind of big and could be a reason for my fog problems.
> ...


Ok, here is my configuration. The straps are adjusted just as the grey line begins. Note that the strap goes over my helmet. Since I did not knew my eyeglasses model, I attached a pic (only know that they are Rayban). They are wide and sometimes they may pressure my nose, but some adjusting and I'm fine. My wife also has the same goggles, but her eyeglasses are rounder and her head is smaller. She has not reported any problems.

One thing I may try for next season: the Smith I/OX goggles. Tried them once and the fit was awesome. The price, not so much, but since I am really liking this, it may be justified for next season.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Makuwaido said:


> Ok, here is my configuration. The straps are adjusted just as the grey line begins. Note that the strap goes over my helmet. Since I did not knew my eyeglasses model, I attached a pic (only know that they are Rayban). They are wide and sometimes they may pressure my nose, but some adjusting and I'm fine. My wife also has the same goggles, but her eyeglasses are rounder and her head is smaller. She has not reported any problems.
> 
> One thing I may try for next season: the Smith I/OX goggles. Tried them once and the fit was awesome. The price, not so much, but since I am really liking this, it may be justified for next season.


Just to compare:



So, my eyeglasses are +/-14.5cm wide and it fits ok on the Knowledge, a little bit pressure on the edges, but that's ok.

Also, my measurements are almost the same as this image: DARKBLUEcopy.jpg Photo by bnjsorrow | Photobucket 

Now, about the goggles' straps, I am going to try more tighter than yours next time, but using your technique, inside the lodge wear everything and then don't remove nothing.

Another question: what is your vents position on the goggles? Open or closed?


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

I just bought the Smith iO/X goggles this year and I've been well impressed with them. They haven't fogged up once in powder, whiteout or sunny conditions and they even stayed fog free after a short hike.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

airblaster goggles, love them for not fogging up

Alpine Lab Product Reviews: The Best Goggles | Snowboarder Magazine


----------

